# Intermedius appreciation thread



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

These guys surely deserve a thread of their own! Their bright metallic orange tones are just amazing. My two lonely females:


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

One of my favorites!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it a certain line that tends to have those gorgeous silvery legs? Truly some good looking frogs!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Good Thread here's mine:


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My favorite intermedius shot of my first frogs .


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I no longer have these but here you go:


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's 2 males from a trio I used to have. They are now in the collection of Sean Stewart.


----------



## vrmarkii (May 20, 2009)

I got a trio of these about a month ago and they are amazing. Extremey bold and fun frogs.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I call this trio the Three Stooges.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

my chubby female from my pair-


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Banded


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

One more banded.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chazuta Imitator








Banded Imi


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Silly frog. I just poked my camera in front of his nose and he decided to take a rest on my hand.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Here is mine...Tor Linbo line.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you have any more pics of that frog Randie? Do you color supplement? Almost looks like a tarapoto.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I just like this shot.

BTW - How do you get the photo to show up larger in the post?


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I know this is a old thread but here are my C valley imitators


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Those look a little more golden than i have ever seen. Is the picture a true representation of your frogs or is the color off?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Those look a little more golden than i have ever seen. Is the picture a true representation of your frogs or is the color off?


Agreed.....I have seen them be quite yellow but not gold......


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

it looks a little photoshopped. Although they may be tarapoto.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pleaseread thread titles, why would you post a cv imi in a intermedius pic thread, just wondering?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice imis calebrez!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine have been calling like mad today now that the storm has passed . . . sounds like my cell phone is ringing off the hook down there!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

vivlover10 said:


> Pleaseread thread titles, why would you post a cv imi in a intermedius pic thread, just wondering?


Rob Intermedius are Imitators.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup I now but I am just saying that the thread is meant for intermedius imis not for any imi, by the way cool frogs and they look like tarapotos to me.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Those look a little more golden than i have ever seen. Is the picture a true representation of your frogs or is the color off?


They are quite yellow/gold but the lighting in that pic made them look super gold. I kinda wish they were that brilliant but they are very yellow/gold. I will try to get a pic that best describes what they look like in person. Does that make sense? lol oh and i resized the first pic and it made it look wierd and oblong looking.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Vivlover is correct the intentions of this thread, as suggested by the title, are to keep the pics to the Intermedius morph only.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> Vivlover is correct the intentions of this thread, as suggested by the title, are to keep the pics to the Intermedius morph only.


That is my bad i was under the impression that since they were both imitators that it would be fine but my bad! lol


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

here are some of mine. i am trying to start up a 20 gal vert for these guys. need to get a little more money first though.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Intermedius/DSC02459mod.jpg

i haven't seen this guy in a little while. he was my favorite.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Intermedius/DSC02467mod.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Intermedius/DSC03449.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Intermedius/DSC03452.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ADDAM4208283/Intermedius/DSC02624mod.jpg

ADAM


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a yellow-ish female. She's the only one I've had come out this color.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

tikifrog said:


> Here's a yellow-ish female. She's the only one I've had come out this color.


I've actually got one this same coloration, except the pattern is the more typical spotting rather than lined. Amazing variation!


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

about 5 months,

regards!


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Goku, that is a great looking frog!

Here is one of our bandeds.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

michaelslenahan said:


> I've actually got one this same coloration, except the pattern is the more typical spotting rather than lined. Amazing variation!


Finally got a picture. Camera washes out the color a little bit; in person there is a hint of gold/orange.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

MD_Frogger said:


> Do you have any more pics of that frog Randie? Do you color supplement? Almost looks like a tarapoto.


Hi, sorry for the late reply. Although I always visit Dendroboard, I don't always log in that's why I didn't noticed your post regarding my intermedius. Regarding your question, no I do not use any supplement for the color. They really look like that in person, unfortunately my male died and left with the female. I've already spoke with the breeder (whom I got the pair when they are still young and was lucky enough to get a male and a female) and he said that he might have some froglets in the near future so I can pair it to my lone female. This particular intermedius have blue legs and originated from Tor Linbo. You can see some old pitures of the two at this link (this is the website for our small online pet supply business in the Philippines) : 

Pet Supply Depot - Dart Frogs

Thank you.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

These frogs are gorgeous. I just finshed posting a wanted ad for some and what do I see as the most recent thread under mine? Of course this one, what a tease 

Anybody have any they can sell and ship?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

So I've had these Banded Intermedius for a little over a month now and this is the first chance I had to take a decent belly shot of one of them. This belly is my favorite!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Kind of looks like its wearing a jacket that's unzipped in the front, pretty sweet! It's amazing to see just how highly variable these guys are.


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

My first intermedius should be here Tuesday  cant wait. I'll post a pick as soon as possible.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

my chazutas ... 









aaand... caught transporting!









awesome bold frogs. love them.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I will add pics of my intermedius


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is one of the pair I have


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have always loved those middle lined patterneds ones


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

thought they were a pair, they began wrestling. I thought I MAY have heard a call (through wall, over the TV's noise), separated them. No calling. Females do wrestle it up, right?

Regardless, enjoy as I have all your pictures 
What a great frog.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Its rudolph the red nosed banded imitator! No this is not from rubbing because it has another red spot on its side. 









Here are some other ones


----------

